# Porsche vs. Bridge Abutment



## Guest (Nov 23, 2006)

Okay, I did NOT take these pictures, I don't host them, I don't have anything to do with them. I found them on another police board, and they're too compelling to not share.

This is what happens when an 18 year-old girl took Daddy's Porsche 911 for a spin on Halloween while drunk off her ass. She tried to pass a Honda on the right at over 100mph, clipped the back-end, and kissed a concrete wall.

These are extremely gory, disgusting, gross, icky, oogy, whatever adjective you like. My kids are going to see these when they get their learner's permits.

NOT FOR THE FAINT OF STOMACH!! YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED!!

http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l53/BacKDooRMaNHB/halloween1.jpg
http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l53/BacKDooRMaNHB/halloween2.jpg
http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l53/BacKDooRMaNHB/halloween3.jpg
http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l53/BacKDooRMaNHB/halloween4.jpg
http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l53/BacKDooRMaNHB/halloween5.jpg
http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l53/BacKDooRMaNHB/halloween6.jpg
http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l53/BacKDooRMaNHB/halloween7.jpg
http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l53/BacKDooRMaNHB/halloween8.jpg
http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l53/BacKDooRMaNHB/halloween9.jpg


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Thats f*cking crazy! I agree on the permit and kids Delta.

That 2nd to last one gave me the chills...No call is worse than a bad MVA


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

How about putting the last one on a billboard with "You drink you drive you DIE"...sounds terrible but its the scary truth. I have to say if I was her father who is already in a state of shock and pain, I would be very upset that someone released these pictures on the internet.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

I want to date the coroner in Pic#7.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Busy Site


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

209 said:


> How about putting the last one on a billboard with "You drink you drive you DIE"...sounds terrible but its the scary truth. I have to say if I was her father who is already in a state of shock and pain, I would be very upset that someone released these pictures on the internet.


Put a "before" picture on the billboard, too. I know a few adults who need to see these pictures. Maybe her parents can take comfort in the fact that somewhere there's a kid who will see these and think twice before doing something stupid on the road.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

My God..
Delta - good job putting those pictures up. :thumbup:
It's too bad that more people (like 209 and NE06 said), who really should see it; wont.
That should be mandatory watching in every high-schoolers drivers ed class, and more-so for thier parents.


----------



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

How come I can't see them? All I get is a blank screen.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

4ransom said:


> How come I can't see them? All I get is a blank screen.


the site has gone over its bandwidth


----------



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

Oh... what does that mean?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Try it again later


----------



## mr.anttrax (May 24, 2006)

You can see them here: http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l53/BacKDooRMaNHB/

A lot of sites don't like "hot-linking" and won't allow you to visit the direct link to the image.


----------



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

mr.anttrax said:


> You can see them here: http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l53/BacKDooRMaNHB/
> 
> A lot of sites don't like "hot-linking" and won't allow you to visit the direct link to the image.


Thanks anttrax. Glad I ate breakfast before seeing those.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Thats just sad...really.


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

What a waste


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

OMFG!!! :shock:


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Looks like a tollbooth...and the sad thing is, I've seen radar signs at the tollbooths on the pike.


----------



## dwb82 (Sep 21, 2006)

OMFG!!!! what a waste of a life for a stupid reason. Im gonna make sure I send these to people that I know that drink and drive on a regular basis to warn them not to... i hope that it will work to make them just stay where they are when they drink.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

That's gonna be a closed casket for sure.


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

209 said:


> How about putting the last one on a billboard with "You drink you drive you DIE"...sounds terrible but its the scary truth.


I agree completely, however until the phrase (and mindset) "that wont _ever_ happen to me" is eradicated.. we will continue to see this.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

SOT_II said:


> That's gonna be a closed casket for sure.


I'm mad at myself for laughing at that...thats cold dude!


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

andy0921 said:


> I'm mad at myself for laughing at that...thats cold dude!


Hey, I'm mad at myself for wanting to screw the coroner.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

JoninNH said:


> Hey, I'm mad at myself for wanting to screw the coroner.


Personally, I was wondering how often she has to buy new shoes as she's not wearing anything over them...and they look pretty clean. I'd be pissed if I dumped blood on my shoes...all the time.


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

That is so sad. The car and the girl were probably somebody's pride and joy.


----------



## irish937 (Sep 13, 2005)

Those ME people are not even close to right. I had a suicide a few years ago.  Kid took his head off with a shotgun in a vehicle. ME people showed up and were climbing around in it like a cat in a dumpster. It didn't even phase them. NASTY!!


----------



## New Hire (Jun 18, 2006)

That's HORRIFIC!!!

I gagged.....

On a lighter note, who own's the red and the yellow early GTO's??


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2006)

This is the driver;

http://www.ocregister.com/ocregister/news/local/communities/lakeforest/article_1340232.php


----------



## mr.anttrax (May 24, 2006)

Very sad. All we can hope is that young drivers will learn from it.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

It's a shame when young kids die from something so stupid...My brothers girlfriend died from a bad MVA in 2005...she was only 20 and was going to college to become a nurse. Sad shit


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Enough squishy "it's sad..." BS. It's not sad. It is inevitable. Everyone at 17 yoa is like "Superman": invulnerable. Like someone posted above: "that happens to everyone else...*not me*." You can show this to your kids, driver's Ed classes, whatever: it won't make a sh%t bit of difference. I know...they've been showing stuff like this in DE class since before I took it (and that's over 30 years ago).

For those of you who believe that evolution is a law and not just a theory, this is just Darwin at work. Hopefully she did not whelp and pass the "stupid" gene on...

On a happier note, the evidence gal is in the "position of function" 

In any event, too bad about the car...

</IMG>


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Delta784 said:


> This is the driver;
> 
> http://www.ocregister.com/ocregister/news/local/communities/lakeforest/article_1340232.php


I was wondering how the car ended up on the wrong side of the road.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

dcs2244 said:


> For those of you who believe that evolution is a law and not just a theory, this is just Darwin at work. Hopefully she did not whelp and pass the "stupid" gene on...


Thats not saying much, when according to you everyone is a "lemming" except for you...of course.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Sorry, Barbrady, I never intimated that everyone except me was a lemming...mostly it's everyone who is not a cop...but not always. There are "lemming" cops as well, just as there are civilians who are not "lemmings".

Lighten-up, Francis...it's just an observation, and an opinion. Offer your own, prove me wrong. Or not.

Look, we've all been there when we were kids. We are still here, having survived our encounter with open and gross stupidity. Others that were our contemporaries are not. Why? I don't know. I am loathe to credit randomness, chance and probability for our survival. In my opinion, we made the right choices...the non-survivors did not. Thus the "Darwin" comment...

And, no...I am not an "evolutionist".


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

dcs2244 said:


> Sorry, Barbrady, I never intimated that everyone except me was a lemming...mostly it's everyone who is not a cop...but not always. There are "lemming" cops as well, just as there are civilians who are not "lemmings".
> 
> Lighten-up, Francis...it's just an observation, and an opinion. Offer your own, prove me wrong. Or not.
> 
> ...


Well then, I actually agree with you. I think we are all lemmings at some point in our lives. We have all done some stupid shit that could have ended the same way....maybe not as gruesome. Its sad for the family.

And....everyone calls me psycho.


----------

